# Installiert, und nun ?

## Grin

Hallo, ich habe nach 3 harten tagen endlich gentoo installiert.

vorweg: ja ich bin ein absoluter linux noob, und habe mich einfach so in die installation gestürzt und sogar den kernel selbst configuriert.

Alles getan, erster boot erfolgreich, doch nun der shock, kein schöner desktop kein ...

ich bin wieder da wo ich war, in so einer art DOS (nicht hauen ich weiß das es das nicht ist!!! aber ich weiß auch nicht ob das nun als X bezeichnet wird)

die frage ist, was nun ? wie weiter ? habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder gar vergessen???

Fluxbox will ich haben, nur wie???

----------

## dronin

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/?catid=desktop lesen lesen lesen!

----------

## jkoerner

Oder das Ganze auf Deutsch: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml?catid=desktop

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Grin wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe nach 3 harten tagen endlich gentoo installiert.
> 
> vorweg: ja ich bin ein absoluter linux noob, und habe mich einfach so in die installation gestürzt und sogar den kernel selbst configuriert.
> 
> Alles getan, erster boot erfolgreich, doch nun der shock, kein schöner desktop kein ...
> ...

 

wilkommen bei gentoo  :Smile: 

bau Dir erstmal ein gnome oder KDE oder what you want

just emerge YOURTHING

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe nach 3 harten tagen endlich gentoo installiert.
> 
> vorweg: ja ich bin ein absoluter linux noob, und habe mich einfach so in die installation gestürzt und sogar den kernel selbst configuriert.
> 
> Alles getan, erster boot erfolgreich, doch nun der shock, kein schöner desktop kein ...
> ...

 

Erstmal gar nichts falsch gemacht.

Gentoo konfigurieren und benutzen.

Desktop installieren, also entweder Gnome oder KDE

----------

## franzf

Sorry, er schreibt doch dass er Fluxbox haben will. Wieso kommen dann Tipps, er solle kde oder Gnome installieren?!?

Im Prinzip reicht es aus, wenn du in der Konsole 

```
emerge fluxbox
```

 eingibst.

Alle Abhängigkeiten (vor allem ist das dein X) werden automatisch installiert.

Der etwas sicherere Weg zuerst X zu installieren, man kann sich früher um die korrekte Funktion kümmern und muss nicht erst warten bis kde/gnome fertig ist, bei Fluxbox ist es eigentlich egal, das geht recht flott.  Hier gibt es noch mehr zu lesen über Desktops (auch Fluxbox).

Arbeiten mit Gentoo und Arbeiten mit Portage stellen wohl die wichtigste Informationquelle zu deinem System dar! Speziell der ganze Kram über USE-Flags wird dich interessieren.

Viel Erfolg (und Spaß, den du definitiv haben wirst  :Wink: )

Franz

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Nichts für ungut, aber ich hatte schon mal Fluxbox installiert.

Fällt bei mir nicht unter die Kategorie "modern, optisch gelungen und gut zu bedienen".Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Sep 18, 2007 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Nichts für ungut, aber ich habe schon mal Fluxbox installiert.
> 
> Fällt bei mir nicht unter die Kategorie "modern, optisch gelungen und gut zu bedienen".

 

Wenn ich Deine Beitraege so ueberfliege, nutzt Du Gnome und KDE mit Standardwindowmanagern. Woher willst Du also etwas ueber "modern" und "gut zu bedienen" wissen? "Optisch gelungen" ist subjektiv und auch Fluxbox ist sehr anpassbar. Also lasst ihm seine Entscheidung und muellt ihn nicht mit sinnfreien Tipps zu.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Nichts für ungut, aber ich habe schon mal Fluxbox installiert.
> 
> Fällt bei mir nicht unter die Kategorie "modern, optisch gelungen und gut zu bedienen". 
> 
> Wenn ich Deine Beitraege so ueberfliege, nutzt Du Gnome und KDE mit Standardwindowmanagern. Woher willst Du also etwas ueber "modern" und "gut zu bedienen" wissen? "Optisch gelungen" ist subjektiv und auch Fluxbox ist sehr anpassbar. Also lasst ihm seine Entscheidung und muellt ihn nicht mit sinnfreien Tipps zu.

 

Natürlich ist das alles subjektiv, hat aber auch etwas mit Intelligenz zu tun...

----------

## jabol

```
emerge gnome gdm vim

vim /etc/rc.conf

rc-update add xdm default

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Fuer ein total noob, soll das ausreichen

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *jabol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge gnome gdm vim
> 
> ...

 

Es reicht 

```
emerge gnome vim
```

 zu verwenden.

Den Rest gleich.

----------

## jabol

Obwohl jetzt, wenn ich darüber so denke kann ein noob wahr. mit vim nicht umgehen. emacs ist noch schlechter. Also entwieder nano, oder die 

```
vim /etc/rc.conf
```

 mit 

```
emerge sed

sed -e 's/XSESSION=".*"/XSESSION="Gnome"/' -i /etc/rc.conf

sed -e '/^DISPLAYMANAGER=".*"$/d' -i /etc/conf.d/xdm

echo 'DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"' >> /etc/conf.d/xdm
```

ersetzen.

Dann kann man schon mit epiphany oder firefox nach hilfe browsen und lernen. Das lernen auf dem 'harten Weg (also Fluxbox, Windowmaker oder twm oder Cmd)' wenn man echt nichts kann bring auch nichts, man wird nur Lust verlieren.

----------

## Knieper

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Natürlich ist das alles subjektiv, hat aber auch etwas mit Intelligenz zu tun...

 

"Je duemmer desto Gnome." Koennte meine neue Signatur werden, danke.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich bitte diesen Thread zu schließen, da ansonsten diese "Diskussion" ausartet.

----------

## Knieper

Vielleicht hat Grin ja noch eine Frage. Die unnuetzen Bloatbeitraege (Gnome, KDE, vim) koennen ja geloescht/verschoben werden.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich würde Fluxbox noch nicht installieren, da es die Versionsnummer 1.0 noch nicht erreicht hat.

----------

## Necoro

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ich würde Fluxbox noch nicht installieren, da es die Versionsnummer 1.0 noch nicht erreicht hat.

 

Stimmt - das ist natürlich ein Grund   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  --- aus dem gleichen Grund kann ich auch nicht empfehlen wine zu installieren, und k3b oder eix ... ach - und den python-updater mit Version 0.2 sollte man natürlich auch löschen ... 0.2 -- geht ja mal gar nicht - warum sind sooo instabile Pakete eigentlich auf meinem System ...

Zusammenfassung: Sag mal: Irgendwo hakts bei dir, oder?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

/edit: Noch ein paar Sachen die man nicht installiert haben sollte, weil noch nicht 1.0:

- grub -- wer braucht das schon - nehmen wir mal lilo - das hat immerhin schon version 22

- ed -- ist doch sowieso veraltet

- pam -- authentifizierung? - das ist doch nur Kommunisten-Propaganda

- pkgconfig -- wer braucht schon ./configure && make&& make install - gibt ja portage

- ftp -- bääh - gibt doch webfrontends

...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Ich würde Fluxbox noch nicht installieren, da es die Versionsnummer 1.0 noch nicht erreicht hat. 
> 
> Stimmt - das ist natürlich ein Grund    --- aus dem gleichen Grund kann ich auch nicht empfehlen wine zu installieren, und k3b oder eix ... ach - und den python-updater mit Version 0.2 sollte man natürlich auch löschen ... 0.2 -- geht ja mal gar nicht - warum sind sooo instabile Pakete eigentlich auf meinem System ...
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Sag mal: Irgendwo hakts bei dir, oder? 
> ...

 

Lass ihn doch  :Smile: 

(Auch wenn ich glaube, dass es ironisch gemeint war)

Tobi

P.S:  *Quote:*   

>  app-cdr/k3b
> 
>      Available versions:  0.12.17 (~)1.0 (~)1.0.1 (~)1.0.1-r1 (~)1.0.2 (~)1.0.3

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> P.S:  *Quote:*    app-cdr/k3b
> 
>      Available versions:  0.12.17 (~)1.0 (~)1.0.1 (~)1.0.1-r1 (~)1.0.2 (~)1.0.3 
> 
> 

 

```
eix -e fluxbox

* x11-wm/fluxbox

     Available versions:  0.9.15.1-r2 1.0_rc3 1.0_rc3_p4983 ~1.0_rc3_p5059
```

  :Cool:  (aber bei k3b sind die 1.x-Versionen ja noch unstable ... das ist natürlich noch schlimmer als <1.0  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   P.S:  *Quote:*    app-cdr/k3b
> 
>      Available versions:  0.12.17 (~)1.0 (~)1.0.1 (~)1.0.1-r1 (~)1.0.2 (~)1.0.3 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Alter Falter, wie konnte ich das nur übersehen?!

---> emerge -C k3b

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Grin wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe nach 3 harten tagen endlich gentoo installiert.
> 
> vorweg: ja ich bin ein absoluter linux noob, und habe mich einfach so in die installation gestürzt und sogar den kernel selbst configuriert.
> 
> Alles getan, erster boot erfolgreich, doch nun der shock, kein schöner desktop kein ...
> ...

 

wie läufts den, bist Du weiter gekommen ?

----------

## franzf

Ach was, Fluxbox ist moderner und besser als der ganze gnome-Dingens, denn...

Fluxbox ist in C++ geschrieben, gnome in (igiiiitt) C...  :Very Happy: 

Aber, naja, geht alles bissl am Thread vorbei...

Ich hab auf meinem kleinen Rechner auch Fluxbox installiert und verwende es auch. Der Rechner hat einen P3 mit 433 MHz. Anfangs waren auch nur 64MB RAM drinnen. Da hat X + XFCE schon >3/4 des verfügbaren Arbeitsspeichers verbraten, mit e16 war immernoch 1/2. Mit Fluxbox etwa 1/3 und ich konnte unter X emergen  :Very Happy:  (Jaja, ich spiel hin und wieder auch gerne rum  :Razz: ). Man gewöhnt sich an das minimale Umfeld, ist halt nicht so bequem wie KDE (was ich auf meinem großen Rechner verwende), tut aber seinen Job: Grafische Programme starten, mit nem schönen Rahmen dekorieren, hat ein Menü, Taskleiste, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht  :Wink:  (obwohl Fluxbox sehr viel mehr kann...)

Also:

Wenn ihr wirklich nur bashen wollt, holt euch einen Account in irgend einem Windowsforum...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Quote:*   

> Also: 
> 
> Wenn ihr wirklich nur bashen wollt, holt euch einen Account in irgendeinem Windowsforum... 

 

 :Question: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Jetzt muss ich mal auch meinen Senf dazu geben  :Wink:  ich finde ok, dass man Newbies Gnome bzw. KDE empfielt, aber wenn der Threadstarter sagt, er möchte Fluxbox, finde ich schon ein bisschen daneben, dass man sagt "nimm entweder KDE oder GNOME". Lass doch mal die Leute entscheiden, was sie wollen, die Welt besteht nicht nur aus KDE und GNOME. Und ich finde, es gibt andere Umgebungen, die man sehr einfach bedienden kann, leicht konfigurieren kann und deutich schlanker und schneller als KDE/GNOME. @Keruskerfuerst wenn du nur Software installierst, deren Version Nummer >= 1.0.0, dann wirst du vielleicht sehr vieles deinstallieren müssen  :Wink: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 :Question: 

Man kann doch einen besseren Alternativvorschlag machen.

 :Idea: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Man kann doch einen besseren Alternativvorschlag machen.

 

Das ist deine subjetive Meinung! Wenn der Thread-Ersteller sagt, er möchte Fluxbox haben/testen, dann ist das sein Wunsch, den man zu respektieren hat. Und wer möchte, kann ihn dabei unterstützen. Eine absolut sinnlose Diksussion warum er nicht etwas anderes nimmt, bringt hier keinem was, außer rumgeflame und Zeitverschwendung.

Sollte der Fall eintreten, dass ihm Fluxbox dennoch nicht gefällt und er nach Alternativen fragt, kann man ihn immer noch beraten und darauf eingehen. Ihm aber den eigenen Geschmack und die eigene Meinung aufzuzwängen und zudem mit sinnlosen Sätzen wie "Würde ich nicht installieren [...]" ohne klare Begründung zu antworten, entspricht mit Sicherheit nicht der Philosophie von Linux und Gentoo, sondern eher dem pubertären Gehabe von Windows-Fanboys und -Trollen.

----------

## Grin

ok ich habe mir nun das meiste hier durchgelesen,

was ich bis jetzt gemerkt habe ist das ich doch anscheinent einiges falsch gemacht habe.

1. es gibt einnen Error beim Booten, er konnte mein eht1 nicht einrichten

2. wenn ich dir eingebe passiert nichts

also habe ich weder Internet noch naja noch sonst etwas....

benötige hilfe.... leider. 

achja das mit fluxbox habe ich mir überlegt, es ist ja keine Desktop umgebung, ich werde lieber auf xfce (oder so) gehen da ich mir die Gnome oder KDE diskusion nicht antuen will...

----------

## senti

 *Grin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. es gibt einnen Error beim Booten, er konnte mein eht1 nicht einrichten

 

dein Netzwerk korrekt einrichten

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

 *Grin wrote:*   

> 2. wenn ich dir eingebe passiert nichts

 

ist "dir" nich ein windowsbefehl? verwende mal "ls"

 *Grin wrote:*   

> Achja das mit fluxbox habe ich mir überlegt, es ist ja keine Desktop umgebung, ich werde lieber auf xfce (oder so) gehen da ich mir die Gnome oder KDE diskusion nicht antuen will...

 

warum versucht nicht einfach selbst, was besser ist: Gnome oder KDE oder was anderes? erst selbst ein Bild machen und dann selbst schauen...

----------

## Gibheer

dir gibt dir wahrscheinlich deswegen nix aus, weil in deinem Verzeichnis noch nix drin ist. Damit du mal siehst, das was kommt, kannst du

```
dir /
```

 ausprobieren. Unter Linux wird von der ueberwiegenden Zahl der User allerdings ls benutzt, funktioniert aber im Prinzip genauso ^.^

Was ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung zu deinem eth1-Problem?

----------

## jkoerner

Wenn du nur eine Netzwerkkarte hast ist das zumeist eth0.

Wenn du  das hier oder  dies hier durchliest wird dir vielleicht einiges klarer über X und Konsorten.

Egal welche Desktopumgebung du wählst, es wird alles nötige automatisch mitinstalliert.

Wenn du, wie in deinem ersten Post dieses Beitrags geschrieben, auf der Konsole gelandet bist, ist das schon sehr weit. Es fehlt dann nur noch die graphische Umgebung, also X

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man kann doch einen besseren Alternativvorschlag machen.
> 
> 

 

und wieso sollen die besseren Alternativvorschlägen sein? b3cks hat vollkommen Recht, es ist alles nur subjektiv. Ich persönlich finde GNOME und KDE schrecklich und unbrauchbar, kein einziges Feature von KDE/GNOME habe ich je gebraucht und Fluxbox habe ich mir in 15 Minuten konfigiriert, keybindings angelegt und so. Ich brauche nicht einmal eine Maus, um etwas zu starten, ich benutze nur die Maus für Opera und Copy&Paste: Das ist für *mich* besser, ich kann damit effektiver und schneller arbeiten.

Außerdem hast du nie gesagt, dass sie Alternativevorschläge wären, sondern einfach dazu aufgefordert entweder das eine oder das andere zu nehmen.

@Grin: Wegen dein Netzwerk Problen: hast du eventuell dein Netzwerkmodul vergessen zu laden?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> "Würde ich nicht installieren [...]" ohne klare Begründung zu antworten, entspricht mit Sicherheit nicht der Philosophie von Linux und Gentoo, sondern eher dem pubertären Gehabe von Windows-Fanboys und -Trollen.

 

a) Ich bin kein Windowsfanboy

b) Ich bin kein Windowstroll,

da ich Windows schon vor Jahren von meinem Rechner gelöscht habe.

Außerdem finde ich diese Unterstellungen wirklich richtig unverschämt.

----------

## b3cks

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   "Würde ich nicht installieren [...]" ohne klare Begründung zu antworten, entspricht mit Sicherheit nicht der Philosophie von Linux und Gentoo, sondern eher dem pubertären Gehabe von Windows-Fanboys und -Trollen. 
> 
> a) Ich bin kein Windowsfanboy
> 
> b) Ich bin kein Windowstroll,
> ...

 

Das interpretierst du falsch. Es war lediglich ein oberflächlicher Vergleich ([...] sondern eher [...]), aber keine Unterstellung. Sonst hätte ich direkt geschrieben, dass du einer bist.

----------

## Knieper

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) Ich bin kein Windowsfanboy
> 
> b) Ich bin kein Windowstroll,
> ...

 

Windowsfanboy, Gnomefanboy, Windowstroll, KDETroll wo ist da der Unterschied?!

----------

## Grin

So, vielen dank ersteinmal an dieser stelle, ja es funktioniert, ich habe ordner ich komme auf die hda's ich kann mounten ect, nano ist auch da usw.

nur leider fehlt mein geliebtes net-config.... ok da lese ich noch ein wenig

Ich werde mir einfach mal die einzelnen möglichkeiten ansehen, kann sie ja auch wieder unemergen.. (oda so in der art)

bisher kenn ich nur screenshots...

da gefiel mir fluxbox am besten weils so schön schlicht ist. 

aber wehe hier bricht deswegen wieder eine diskusion aus.

Danke an alle hier an der stelle. Ich werde mich dann mal in Dokumenten betten.

----------

## misterjack

 *Grin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur leider fehlt mein geliebtes net-config.... ok da lese ich noch ein wenig
> 
> 

 

Die Netzwerkkarte wird ja über /etc/conf.d/net eingestellt, siehe /etc/conf.d/net.sample - net-config ist nur für die Install-CD gedacht.

----------

## Grin

ok in der net file scheint alles soweit ok zu sein.

in der installationsumgebung wurde mit eth0 bis eth2 angeboten, eth0 war nur mein wlan, welches ich zuhause nicht nutze, das problem was ich nun habe ist das mir nichts angeboten wird, ifconfig spricht nur von lo, und andere wege sind mir nicht bekannt, was ich nun vermute ist das ich irgentwas im kernel falsch machte, jedoch habe ich mich an das handbch gehalten und alles durch den artikel im gentoo wiki für meinen laptop ergänzt...

jemand eine idee ?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Die Frage ist, ob du Support im Kernel für deine Netzwerk Devices hast. Du hast vielleicht sie als Modul eingestellt aber nicht geladen, oder sie gar nicht kompiliert.

1. Mit lspci kannst du deine PCI Devices ausgeben lassen. Welche Netzwerkkarten hast du?

2. Wenn du mit der LiveCD bootest, mach doch ein lsmod. Damit siehst, welche Module die LiveCD geladen hast. Vielleicht kommst du so darauf, was dir im Kernel fehlt.

3. Wenn du sicher bist, dass deine Netzwerkkartenmodule da sind und sie geladen hast bzw. im kernel fest eingebunden hast, dann schau doch mal, was unter /sys/class/net existiert. Da werden alle Netzwerk Devices angezeigt.

Ein bisschen mehr Information von dir brauchen wir, wie die Ausgabe von lspci.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   
> 
> a) Ich bin kein Windowsfanboy
> 
> b) Ich bin kein Windowstroll,
> ...

 

Gegenfrage: hat sich jemand auf diesem Board schon mal den Sourcecode von MS Windows (R) angesehen?

----------

## think4urs11

Gelockt bevor das ganze noch weiter ausartet.

Ich denke mal jeder der Beteiligten wird wissen ob er gemeint ist.

----------

